# Z'EV



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Having just today learned of the passing of poet/percussionist/sound-artist and industrial musician Z'EV (or Z'ev; born Stefan Joel Weisser, February 8, 1951) on December 16 of this year (Beethoven's birthday), I cued up two of his albums for a listen this evening, both original vinyl releases on the Subterranean Records label: _Elemental Music_ (1982), and _My Favorite Things_ (1985). Both albums prove essential examples of Z'EV's art and I'm happy to own pristine copies from way back when they were first released. Z'EV was 66 years old.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2017)

I bought Elemental Music when it first came out. I have Opus 3.1 as well.


----------

